# strange baby pigeon



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

This is the 4th set of babies for my pigeons.

Eggs went to 18 days after 2nd was laid, babies hatched about 10 hours apart, no problems for first three days.

but they are now 11 days old, baby 1 is normal, medium size, feathers growing on wings etc.

but baby 2 is strange. He has not developed, and looks about 4 days old, tiny winglets and still covered in yellow fluff.He is eating and is alert and squeaks,and shuffles when moved.

Any advice?


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

HI.

I've experienced similar events as you have described. I took to making a special feed mix, using chick peas and vitamins. I would convert to a wet paste, then hand feed twice a day always making sure I immediately return the chick to its nest after feeding. This chick grew quite quickly then and caught up size-wise with its sibling. After that, then, no issues. Are are well and loving in the flock.

Caution, you must be very careful with this routine. If you haven't hand fed before, I strongly recommend that you read up on the method/technique as you could accidentally hurt/kill the chick if done wrong. Just thoughts.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Checkmate said:


> HI.
> 
> I've experienced similar events as you have described. I took to making a special feed mix, using chick peas and vitamins. I would convert to a wet paste, then hand feed twice a day always making sure I immediately return the chick to its nest after feeding. This chick grew quite quickly then and caught up size-wise with its sibling. After that, then, no issues. Are are well and loving in the flock.
> 
> ...


Thank you Michael, I will read up on handfeeding and try this.
thank goodness someone else has experienced this as poor chickie looks most odd next to his brother and I was starting to worry!


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

I think you will find how quickly they catch up to size, as well. The first time I did this, I was amazed; it doesn't take long. .... just a fair bit of patience on our part (and a good towel on your lap is it gets a bit messy . The trick is to make it a wet paste mix (therefore it gets both food and water); then give just little bits at a time. Also, never force the food down; you'll discover how by opening its mouth and placing the food on the top of the tongue ... everything seems to get in properly as the bird does the eating bit, then.

But, yes, first, please research some. Getting it wrong is easy.

Good luck.
Michael.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

you can also try your local petshop. We have a store that sells all bird items and birds. They will have baby bird mix and syringes for you.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

I know a few fellows who use syringes for feeding. I don't as I'm afraid of forcing anything. It's so easy to screw up; but my friends swear by it. Not me though.

Also, with my wet paste, I take the opportunity to add a few vitamins with it. It really helps everything, as well.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of the cutie?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Checkmate said:


> I know a few fellows who use syringes for feeding. I don't as I'm afraid of forcing anything. It's so easy to screw up; but my friends swear by it. Not me though.
> 
> Also, with my wet paste, I take the opportunity to add a few vitamins with it. It really helps everything, as well.
> 
> ...



Sometimes people feed with a syringe without forcing it. Feeding with a syringe doesn't always mean crop feeding. 

How do you feed yours? What do you put it to the back of their tongue with?


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

scmona said:


> Do you have any pictures of the cutie?


Hi, no i dont but i've asked someone with a camera to take one for me, so I hope to have it shortly.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/1240863.jpg/

here it is sorry its very clumsy, big was trying to leap out of my hand as you can see, while little was just posing like a cutie.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

aw. How sweet.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

He's cutie. I don't see anything worng with him. As long as the parents feed him i would not interfere, only with exception that i will give him the priority to be fed first. May be he is just a small size pigeon.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh how sweet.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think the baby is quite right. I suspect he is struggling with something...bacteria or canker.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Charis said:


> I don't think the baby is quite right. I suspect he is struggling with something...bacteria or canker.


not canker - i've given him a good check every day and he has no visible signs of any problems.He is 12 days old today.If he had a bacteria problem, which would have been from day 3 would he not have passed over already?Poor little thing.I'm still feeding him, although I am sure the parent bird is too as I have seen it, and will see how he gets on.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Charis said:


> I don't think the baby is quite right. I suspect he is struggling with something...bacteria or canker.


Also, Charis, would both babies have the bacteria if that was it?The other one is fine, and the tiny one shows no sign of illness.


----------

